# SAFETY WARNING FOR CREOSOTE USERS???



## brendon (1 June 2007)

I have noticed that quite a few equine events are still using creosote wood preservative on their jumps and timber structures..I beileve BURGHLEY HORSE TRIALS get through gallons of the stuff so Iam to assume that it is well used in the indusrty??As far as I am aware the creosote was banned some years back and is no longer on the market ie at B&amp;Q type superstores??The ban was I believe for there was a cancer risk for users..it contains proven carcinogens and was therefore removed from market..but I am concerned that it may still be availible at agricultural stores and for use by proffessionals..ie fencing contrators with the respirators and relative safety gear...As for the young and not so young volunteers who are using the creosote..I would advise them to not use the chemical..there must be a safer alternative to use ...though this may not be so economical for the organisers..???As for my own experience of the stuff I recieved serious burns as I was using the domestic graded creosote and splashes onto skin were not felt and did not burn ..but the burns took affect some hours later..the white spirit in the creosote causes the burns ..in my case I was applying it to fences and in the sun ...also seen scar tissue on others ..caused by the same creosote...so my honest advise STOP USING CREOSOTE


----------



## severnmiles (1 June 2007)

Engine oil / wood stainer mix is great!  Have to leave it a few weeks in the sun though before you can safely touch it without getting marked.  I had a grey with black across his chest a few months ago...not attractive!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And of course engine oil is a waste product so its recycling too.


----------



## PaintboxEDT (1 June 2007)

you are absoltutly rite it is banned the replacement is called creocoat as creosote is illigal as it contains non legal products !! they should not be using it !


----------



## brendon (1 June 2007)

hi and thanks for your reply ,I can confirm that though your idea is a great one used engine oil also contains carcinogens and though used by farmers it has been an issue re cancer risk..sorry to tell you this but I used to work in the chemical industry and we put the used oil to the gov tests and werenot allowwed to use used oil in any form..it must be refined and this costs money


----------



## Sags_Deer (1 June 2007)

scats sell cresote subsistute, have to admit i use it to stop my horse eating his stable and fencing.


----------



## the watcher (1 June 2007)

although creosote may be stockpiled on farms as far as I am aware it has not been available for sale to the general public for some time now.


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (1 June 2007)

They're probably using substitute cresote the old stuff had cynanide in it...I survived


----------



## Sooty (1 June 2007)

You can still buy proper creosote from commercial suppliers, but you have to buy large quantities. I used it for years and think like anything, if you are careless with it you can have problems. Used properly it is fine and there is no need to ban it. Nothing else works as well.


----------



## Maesfen (1 June 2007)

Same as Sooty.  It's brilliant stuff and we still use it, nothing else does the job half as well or looks as good.  It's the same with everything, as long as you're careful to always wear long sleeves and gloves in case of splashes it doesn't harm your skin  although I don't practise what I've preached and have often been splashed with no ill effects other than a tingle which soon goes.  Been using it for at least 50 years so I can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 June 2007)

Another user here.  I have one large drum left from when you could buy it and am dreading finishing it and having to use garden centre stuff instead.  Agree you need to be sensible, long sleeves and gloves are the order of the day.  And don't wear new Hunter wellies ( a lesson my daughter learned)!


----------



## brendon (5 June 2007)

thanks for your feedback re concerns on creosote,for those of you who enjoy using the stuff carry on but be carefull..as said it has its risks..and Iam in process of getting evidence together regarding accidents and injuries to users and anyone who has been injured or has a concern regarding use please send me a message and this may be enough to have a full ban on the chemical,and if injuries are as bad as the burns that I have seen then seek to get solicitor involved to proceed with claims..AGAIN WARNING TO YOUNG VOLUNTEERS IN PARTICULAR ..refuse to use this ...I see  some PONY CLUBS are asking for volunteers to creoste xc fences..YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED???


----------



## miller (5 June 2007)

Creosote is still available to purchase "for professional use" ue to the fact it is a by product of oil and as such is a carcinogen (same as used engine oil is a carconogen)

It 'should' only be sold to professionals, eg Farmers, fencers, builders etc.


----------

